# Computerized PCR's



## goosemedic (May 31, 2007)

We have recently began utilizing ePCR's in our system and they are plagued with problems.  Our IT department and the software vendor don't play nice together.  I feel that computers will never be as reliable as a pen and paper.  Our service has only 5 trucks and an annual call volume of about 5000 runs.  I know larger departments may benefit from the data accessability, but I wonder if anyone has actually seen a benefit to patient care and/or billing by using a computerized system.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jun 1, 2007)

Yes, there a pain.. now the  bad news. Get used to it. All health care is supposed to be paperless by 2012. As well, collection usually increase by 10-20% immediately, because " required" fields are completed, that is essential for billing purposes and as well lead or suggest the format that payers look for. 

R/r 911


----------



## goosemedic (Jun 1, 2007)

Thanks for the quick response!  I agree they are a pain, but have you seen an actual improvement is patient care? 

Our system has actually had a decrease in revenue because of many compatibility issues.  

Where can I find information on the requirement you mention about 2012?

Thanks again.


----------



## medicdan (Jun 1, 2007)

goosemedic said:


> We have recently began utilizing ePCR's in our system and they are plagued with problems.  Our IT department and the software vendor don't play nice together.  I feel that computers will never be as reliable as a pen and paper.  Our service has only 5 trucks and an annual call volume of about 5000 runs.  I know larger departments may benefit from the data accessability, but I wonder if anyone has actually seen a benefit to patient care and/or billing by using a computerized system.



One of the local private EMS companies in the Boston Area (Cambridge) called Pro Ambulance is a small arm of a larger EMT technology company, called Pro EMS Tech (http://www.proemstech.com/). From what i understand, they were one of the first ambulance companies in the country to use Computerized PCRs (Zoll, I think). They may be a good resource for your company if you are having trouble.
I saw one of their rigs last week, and one of their paramedics was explaining that they transfer the data from their monitor/defib to their tablet PCs, then transfer it to base (via the internet), and the "strip" is faxed over to the hospital (all within 10 min of pt arrival)-- and evidently that has helped the ER with monitoring trends.

Check out Pro EMS, they seem like a great reference. 

DES


----------



## cw15321 (Jun 1, 2007)

The State of Maryland has their own PCR's which is accessed through the web.  I think this is a good system as everyone in the state is creating the same PCR, EMS providers do not have to pay for private companies for their PCR's and there is no issue with reguards to amking sure that the program that is being used does not mess up the computers or requires new editions.  

In PA we used EMSCharts http://www.emscharts.com/pub/ which is also another web based PCR developed initially for STATMedivac I think.  I liked that a lot, however the admin for the account can change the format of the PCR, and if they do not know what they are doing it can be a pain as you have to go in and add things.  Also it is not clear where the narative should go.

In WV they are still using carbon copy paper.  This is the best as you can do the report as you wrap up the call and on the ride back to the station.  This is good as you never seem to get behind your reports.  However, there is not much room to write and does not give a very detailed account of what happened if you don't read the narrative.


----------



## goosemedic (Jun 3, 2007)

I agree that the future will include computerized reports.  I am very intrigued by the web-based form you mentioned.  Thanks for the link and information.  Our systems uses the EMS Consultants software and we have a lot of problems with that company and our IT department.  I am aware that we could be doing a lot better job, but I just wanted to get feedback from others using different systems.  I am trying to encourage a change.  The information you are providing helps.

Thanks again.


----------



## Aileana (Jul 28, 2007)

these ePCRs look like they'd be a lot more efficient than the current manual ones (atleast the ones I've used). A friend of mine who works in Toronto has used these and says they're amazing time-savers. Though I'm typically good with technology, I still wouldnt feel quite comfortable using these all the time though without some form of data backup...


----------

